# Who buys Ink Cartridge



## jeneje (May 19, 2011)

I have several hunderd ink cartridges left over, and was wondering if anybody knows where i might be able to sell them.

Thanks


----------



## Claudie (May 20, 2011)

http://www.tonerbuyer.com/mylist.html


----------



## jeneje (May 20, 2011)

Claudie said:


> http://www.tonerbuyer.com/mylist.html



Thank you very much...
Ken


----------



## dtectr (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, claudie, for that link. Sounds promising ... 8) 
Have you personally done business with them?


----------



## Claudie (May 20, 2011)

No I haven't done business with them. I found the site a while back when I was looking to unload my ink cartridges. I still have them, never got around to sending them off. I have a way of getting side tracked sometimes.... :|


----------



## jeneje (May 20, 2011)

Claudie said:


> No I haven't done business with them. I found the site a while back when I was looking to unload my ink cartridges. I still have them, never got around to sending them off. I have a way of getting side tracked sometimes.... :|



Don't we all, I am hoping to send off ours this week and I will post results good or bad.

Ken


----------



## Smack (May 20, 2011)

You can sell them after you strip the ribbon off?


----------



## jimdoc (May 20, 2011)

Smack said:


> You can sell them after you strip the ribbon off?



No, they want them to refill. If you strip the ribbon off they are trash.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (May 20, 2011)

Once upon a time I took some of those gold contacts from ink cartridges. There is so very little gold there, it's not worth the effort to peel them off even though that part is pretty simple. If you can get 25 cents each for them from a buyer you will make a lot more money than refining them for gold.


----------



## dtectr (May 20, 2011)

jeneje said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > No I haven't done business with them. I found the site a while back when I was looking to unload my ink cartridges. I still have them, never got around to sending them off. I have a way of getting side tracked sometimes.... :|
> ...


 Thanks in advance for that, Ken - I'll be following this thread with interest.


----------



## Smack (May 21, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> > You can sell them after you strip the ribbon off?
> ...




That's what I thought, lol for a second there I was like "BONUS"


----------



## jeneje (May 23, 2011)

dtectr said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > Claudie said:
> ...


Update, I have filled out there online form with the amount of cartridges to be sold. They are sending me shipping labels, and they should be here in a few days, I am sending a small lot of around $100.00 to see how they do. Will keep updateing here as it procedes.

Ken


----------



## Claudie (May 23, 2011)

We're watching....


----------



## Claudie (Jun 23, 2011)

We're still watching. Anything happen yet?


----------



## jeneje (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok...heres the update and what happened. I got the check on Saterday, as I thought it was short...alot short. Short by Two Hunderd and seventy eight dollars. I do not recommend doing business with eCycle Group LLC at 416 Bryant Circle, Bldg,E Ojal CA. 93023-4221 Ph (805) 640-9940. They send back a list of ink cartages that they said was no good. Its BS my wife and I spent 3 days going through them, washing them and packageing them to there spec. 

Another lession learned.
Should have processed the gold foils.. :lol: 
Kenneth


----------



## Claudie (Jul 10, 2011)

I am sorry to hear they treated you like that. I have never done business with them, so I had no idea what to expect. Maybe try demanding that they send back the ones that they say are no good. It seems like it is hard to find honest buyers these days. I don't remember reading anywhere on the site about "working condition" cartridges only. I thought all ink cartridges were recyclable.


----------



## jeneje (Jul 10, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I am sorry to hear they treated you like that. I have never done business with them, so I had no idea what to expect. Maybe try demanding that they send back the ones that they say are no good. It seems like it is hard to find honest buyers these days. I don't remember reading anywhere on the site about "working condition" cartridges only. I thought all ink cartridges were recyclable.



Yeah, we read the site two and never found anything saying they needed to be new either.
Goes to show anybody can create a professional website and mislead people to do business with them. :roll: 

Ken


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 10, 2011)

This is at the bottom of the page;

See All Previously Refilled Empty Cartridges We Accept and Prices We Pay Below

Below are listed Previously Remanufactured and Refilled Empty/Used Cartridges that we accept. ALL EMPTY / USED CARTRIDGES LISTED ABOVE MUST BE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURER'S EMPTY / USED PRINTER, COPIER and FAX CARTRIDGES and HAVE NOT BEEN PREVIOUSLY REFILLED OR REMANUFACTURED. However, we do accept the empty printer, copier and fax cartridges listed below if they have been previously refilled or remanufactured.

There are only 9 types of cartridges they accept if they have been previously refilled.

I just take mine to Staples for the credit every month, and give a lot to my friends so they can do the same.
Jim


----------



## jeneje (Jul 10, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> This is at the bottom of the page;
> 
> See All Previously Refilled Empty Cartridges We Accept and Prices We Pay Below
> 
> ...



Jim, Here is the packing lists they sent us. We supplied the cartridiges they asked for, and none were refilled prior to shipment. How do I know that you ask? If a cartridge has been refilled, you can see were the needle has been inserted in it. and it leaves a bump. It's really no big deal for us, but it seems to me that some people have not read the Ten commandents! Sorry if that offends anybody. But if they need the money that bad let them have it.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 10, 2011)

I guess they don't get that many repeat customers then.
They can only get over on most people once.
I think you should tell them to return the ones they rejected like Claudie said.

Jim


----------



## jeneje (Jul 10, 2011)

jimdoc said:
 

> I guess they don't get that many repeat customers then.
> They can only get over on most people once.
> I think you should tell them to return the ones they rejected like Claudie said.
> 
> Jim


I am going to call them in the morning and see where it goes. Don't expect much but who knows.

Ken


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 10, 2011)

jeneje said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they don't get that many repeat customers then.
> ...




Just let them know that you are a member of a large computer recycling network, and that what you sent in was a test, and they failed. Let them know that the rest of your network will be informed of their business practices, so they shouldn't be expecting any business from anyone you would have recommended them to.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Jul 10, 2011)

jeneje said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > This is at the bottom of the page;
> ...



Never apologize for what you believe in.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 11, 2011)

I describe these companies business practices as "Keno". 

"I have a hundred numbers, I'm thinking of one, you give me $5 & I'll tell you if you guessed the right one. Nope, not "7" - care to go again?"

I can't imagine why & how these cons can continue. Sorry for your bad luck, but thanks for helping the rest of us.

Once they have product in hand, they can basically say anything they want. They will certainly be on my No Biz list.


----------



## cincoer (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, if you're still looking for someone try:

Fax your list to: (773) 821-9773
Email your list to: [email protected] 

Call Toll Free: 

(877) 41-CORES (412-6737) 
ext. 303 (Chris)
ext. 308 (Jay) 

I have sent one load to them and they did a sort and settle: I obtained back anywhere from .50 to $18 a core.


----------



## Claudie (Jul 11, 2011)

I couldn't find any prices on the website http://www.recycletech.org/list.cfm Do people just send them boxes full of ink cartridges, the company sorts and buys them, or what? Do they just take them for free? :|


----------



## jeneje (Jul 12, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I couldn't find any prices on the website http://www.recycletech.org/list.cfm Do people just send them boxes full of ink cartridges, the company sorts and buys them, or what? Do they just take them for free? :|


 :roll: I don't know. :lol: Guess it's crap shute either way Claudie. But I know this I need payed up front from now on. Once burned twice shy.

Kenneth


----------



## cincoer (Jul 12, 2011)

I had my guys audit everything that came in on a load and sent it over to him, he was able to price it all within the hour.


----------



## pacomdiver (Dec 16, 2012)

do they accept HP printer cartridges? i have a crap ton of emptys


----------

